# Giornata...



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

No. 
Non ho messo in punizione Mattia perchè mi ha portato i Tena lady.
La sua spiegazione mi ha convinta.
-Scusa Tebe, mi avevi detto di prendere quelli con la notte dipinta sopra e per flussi abbondanti quindi ho pensato che i tena lady sarebbero stati meglio.-
-Mattia. Cosa pensi. Che abbia lo tsumani di sangue?-

Oggi ho fatto l'allegra conizzata nel letto.
Che sballo.
-Mattia, mi porti un bacetto?-
-Mattia ho sete. No portami il succo all'albicocca! No questo alla pera non lo bevo.-
-Mattia ho di nuovo sete. No non voglio il succo all'albicocca, portami quello alla pera.-
-Sempre sete. No, niente albicocca e niente pera. Voglio l'ACE. Come non c'è? Io voglio quello.-
-Mattia ho freddo ai piedi.-
-Mattia ho fame. Puoi andare al giapponese a prendermi il sushi di salmone? Cosa? No?? Vorresti...dire...no...a me...Tebina...oioioio che dolore...mi sento male...Si grazie anche gli spaghetti alla soya con le verdure.-

Oggi ho fatto di lui un filippino felice.
Sono piuttosto grezza quando sono malata e sopporto poco gente intorno,  lui che invece vuole la folla al capezzale, si sente sempre un pò tenuto fuori.
Ma oggi ho fatto la brava.
E mi sono pure rilassata. Ho dormicchiato anche, una roba che non mi capita mai.

Poi stufa di fare la finta malata mi sono piazzata in cucina a fare il franch con la tecnica marble.
Tutto rosa brava ragazza.
Poi caffè. Poi sigaretta. Poi...ho acceso il cellulare e scaricato la posta aziendale.

Mail di Manager.
Due.
Una ufficiale. Una no.
Ho letto prima quella ufficiale.

_Ciao Tebe,
ho appreso solo stamattina che avevi preso una giornata di ferie bla bla ti chiedo di informarmi preventivamente qual'ora dovesse ricapitare bla bla 
Purtroppo oggi era l'unica giorno per me disponibile questa settimana a fare il punto della situazione del progetto e bla bla .

_E sotto la mega firma con lo stemma araldico dei manager mannari.
Mi sono mangiata un ciccorì bianco e ho risposto.

_Ciao Manager,
mi spiace per la mancanza in riunione ma se il "preventivamento" fosse stato anche da parte tua, sono certa avremmo potuto trovare un punto d'incontro.
Detto questo  chiederò a Luca e Gelmy di buttare giù una specie di nostro orario dove reciprocamente ci aggiorniamo settimanalmente magari sui rispettivi impegni così da evitare inutili inconvenienti.
Bla bla bla
_
Poi ho aperto quella privata. Senza stemma araldico sotto.

_dammi qualche giorno per mettere a posto un pò di cose, poi ti invito per un caffè e una chiacchierata. _

Non gli ho risposto.
Lo farò domani mattina. O anche no. 
Perchè lo devo proprio ammettere.
Lo sopporto poco sul lavoro. Mi irrita leggermente.
Da quando mi ha azzannata quel lunedi io non sono come prima. Non mi viene più da sorridere per le sue mail scarne.
Non mi vene più da sorridere quando non dice nemmeno ciao.
E non capisco nemmeno più tanto come possa essere così diverso dentro la camera di un motel.
Sembra essere due persone.
E va beh che è un ambiente protetto dove tutto è _cotton _ e lui abbassa le difese, però...
Io sono sempre io.
Lui mi sembra...frenato.
Come se mandarmi una mail in più o un sms o farmi una telefonata fosse...troppo. (invece regalarmi Chanel N°5 da 100 ml con confezione di velluto rosa e nastro nero non è indicativo, no.)

Io non mi sono mai tirata queste storie.
Se mi andava di mandargli una mail gliela mandavo. 
Anche cinque.
Se mi andava di cretineggiare. Lo facevo.
E prima era più...difficile.
Non c'era la conoscenza di oggi eppure...mi sembra di essere tornata indietro.
Non riesco a spiegarmi meglio.
Perchè è un indietro che non c'è mai stato.
Con lui ho cretineggiato e fatto _flap flap_ da subito, fottenedomene alla grande dei suoi sguardi..allibiti.
E lui comunque mi ha seguita perchè mi ha chiamata da _quasi_ subito principessa millantando a destra e manca che ero la sua preferita
Non siamo mai stati "lontani"
Per fare un esempio concreto.
Oggi non gli manderei più una mia foto osè.(Sta parola mi fa sentire Wanda Osiris!).
Perchè mi sembra proprio compresso.
Come se non desiderasse più (perchè prima c'era) un contatto troppo stretto...e mi fa ridere.
Perchè poi si smentisce quando mi vede. O quando siamo in motel.
Dove instaura una confidenza davvero maxima e mi racconta cose che...non dovrebbe dirmi.

Non è che è dissociato?

E meno male che Nausicaa dice che capisco gli uomini.
In genere si.
Ma manager è un eccezione.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2012)

Ehm...

ero ironica...


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2578 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehm...
> 
> ero ironica...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non ha importanza! Sono talmente egocentrica che mi sento davvero di capire gli uomini!!!
Tranne manager ovvio.:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2579 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non ha importanza! Sono talmente egocentrica che mi sento davvero di capire gli uomini!!!
> Tranne manager ovvio.:carneval:


Ero _estremamente_ ironica...  

Ciao Tebuzz dal camel toe strapazzato, scusa se non mi sono fatta sentire, oggi i primi sorrisi da giorni 

Me lo vedo Mattia che si aspetta, quando ha il raffreddore, tutta la famiglia al capezzale...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2012)

Uh a proposito.

Ricorda, è un non traditore.
Passerà alternativamente da fare il galletto sornione godendo al pensiero che gli altri non sanno -pericolosissimo- all'essere ancora più freddo sentendosi molto astuto nel non fare capire nulla agli altri.

Insomma, un maschietto invornito 

Continua come ti pare, alza gli occhi al cielo a scrutare per dosi di pazienza che putacaso veleggino sperse in aria, non ti curar di lui ma scopa e passa. :smile:


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2580 ha detto:
			
		

> Ero _estremamente_ ironica...
> 
> Ciao Tebuzz dal camel toe strapazzato, scusa se non mi sono fatta sentire, oggi i primi sorrisi da giorni
> 
> Me lo vedo Mattia che si aspetta, quando ha il raffreddore, tutta la famiglia al capezzale...


Eddai...come estremamente ironico! Uffa! Solo una fine conoscitrice di uomini può far capitolare tuttirotfl.
Cioè...manager è stato un  assedio medioevale!

Non ti preoccupare per il resto.
Felice del sorriso.
Domani ti rompo le scatole!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe, cosa faremmo senza di te?


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt2583 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, cosa faremmo senza di te?


:rotfl::rotfl:
Sicuramente stareste più tranquilli!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Maggio 2012)

annoiati :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2585 ha detto:
			
		

> annoiati :mrgreen:


Lo sai che molti del forum la pensa in maniera diversa???:mrgreen:

Cose del tipo..si stava meglio prima!!!
ihihihihihiiihihi


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

non credo che siano molti a pensarlo. Forse sei un po' scomoda... una patata bollente insomma:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2587 ha detto:
			
		

> non credo che siano molti a pensarlo. Forse sei un po' scomoda... una *patata bollente* insomma:carneval:


:rofl:
Oddioooooooooooooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Maggio 2012)

L'egocentrismo è sempre un poco fastidioso ai più, ma se c'è spazio per altri che ne abbondano ce ne sarà pure per Tebe. No?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2587 ha detto:
			
		

> non credo che siano molti a pensarlo. Forse sei un po' scomoda... *una patata bollente* insomma:carneval:


Grande Sbri! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2012)

Povero Mattia...che rompicoglioni che sei stata, io t'avrei lasciata a letto agonizzante per la sete! :carneval:

Ma davvero nonostante i bacetti e il biancorì indossi la 38??


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2613 ha detto:
			
		

> Povero Mattia...che rompicoglioni che sei stata, io t'avrei lasciata a letto agonizzante per la sete! :carneval:
> 
> Ma davvero nonostante i bacetti e il biancorì indossi la 38??


Giuro. E mi va pure larga di vita.
Ho un metabolismo che tritura tutto e mangio molto.
Genetica.
Ho preso da mio padre e non c'è verso di farmi andare oltre i 50 kg.

Fino ad un paio di mesi fa ero 47 kg, ora non so per quale arcano sono 50 tondi.
Ma la 38 è rimasta.


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2616 ha detto:
			
		

> Giuro. E mi va pure larga di vita.
> Ho un metabolismo che tritura tutto e mangio molto.
> Genetica.
> Ho preso da mio padre e non c'è verso di farmi andare oltre i 50 kg.
> ...


Che invidia però...
Quando mangio un bacio poi devo fare almeno 15 minuti di cyclette a 50km/h...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2620 ha detto:
			
		

> Che invidia però...
> Quando mangio un bacio poi devo fare almeno 15 minuti di cyclette a 50km/h...:unhappy:


Porca miseria...io ho sempre detto che se avessi dovuto assimilare tutto ciò che ingurgito sarei 100 kg.
Perchè non avrei la forza di non assaggiare tutto.
di dolci mangio solo baci perugina a manetta, poi torte, biscotti e robe varie mi fanno impressione solo a vederle, ma è il resto. io amo proprio mangiare 
Non riuscirei a tenermi. No.

Che vitaccia che fai...anche Mattia comunque. Ingrassa solo bevendo.
E mi odia.
Ci sono delle sere che sdegnato va a mangiare davanti alla televisione incazzato.
Lui con l'insalatina sul divano, io a tavola con un bue squartato arrosto.


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2621 ha detto:
			
		

> Porca miseria...io ho sempre detto che se avessi dovuto assimilare tutto ciò che ingurgito sarei 100 kg.
> Perchè non avrei la forza di non assaggiare tutto.
> di dolci mangio solo baci perugina a manetta, poi torte, biscotti e robe varie mi fanno impressione solo a vederle, ma è il resto. io amo proprio mangiare
> Non riuscirei a tenermi. No.
> ...


Che invidia...
Mattia ha tutta la mia solidarietà!
La prossima volta che mangia l'insalata sul divano consolalo così:"magari dall'altra parte d'Italia c'è una povera napoletana che sta ruminando l'insalata come te!". :sonar:


----------

